# Clorador Salino



## Jorcadu (Ene 31, 2011)

Me dedico al mantenimiento de piscinas en esta localidad y entre otras cosas me gusta estar actualizado en avances de tecnología sobre el rubro. He descubierto que desde hace rato, en Europa sobre todo, se usa el "clorador salino"  que es un aparato eléctrico que reemplazaría al agregado de cloros y productos al agua de las piscinas; este aparato funciona en base a 2 electrodos (ánodo y cátodo) y dice el artículo que adjunto a la presente:

..._"La diferencia de potencial logra que de la sal y el agua, se produzca sosa (NaOH), hidrógeno (H2 ) y cloro (Cl2). Éste último se disuelve en el agua formando ácido hipocloroso y clorhídrico. El ácido hipocloroso (HClO), es el desinfectante y oxidante, que destruye los residuos orgánicos, gérmenes patógenos y algas"_... 

Pienso que éstos electrodos  deben estar conectados a un circuito  cuya funcion  sera transformar una corriente alterna domiciliaria en corriente de alto amperaje y muy bajo voltaje, o viceversa,  para producir hidrólisis .

Agradeceré a todo el que desee investigar el circuito electrónico que posee dicho sistema y poder construirlo 

Saludos a todos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 31, 2011)

posiblemente sea un generador de unos 25Vca con unos 10A...la idea de la electrólisis, se puede lograr con cualquier tipo de voltajes...pero lo más jodido de todo es:

1) la seguridad de la gente que este dentro de la piscina
2) el tipo de electrodos...no deben degradarse y convertirse en agentes toxicos inmersos en el agua...lo más seguro es que sean de Carbono o de acero inoxdable


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 31, 2011)

Cuidado que al hacer dicha electrólisis se desprende H2 (MUY EXPLOSIVO) y si no se vuelve a incorporar el gas Cl2 , entonces lo que queda es NaOH - hidróxido de sodio (Soda Cáustica o Sosa Cáustica) . El gas Cl2 también es altamente tóxico.

Saludos !


----------



## Dano (Ene 31, 2011)

Jorcadu dijo:


> Hola a todos de nuevo:
> 
> Me dedico al mantenimiento de piscinas en esta localidad y entre otras cosas me gusta estar actualizado en avances de tecnología sobre el rubro. He descubierto que desde hace rato, en Europa sobre todo, se usa el "clorador salino"  que es un aparato eléctrico que reemplazaría al agregado de cloros y productos al agua de las piscinas; este aparato funciona en base a 2 electrodos (ánodo y cátodo) y dice el artículo que adjunto a la presente:
> ..._"La diferencia de potencial logra que de la sal y el agua, se produzca sosa (NaOH), hidrógeno (H2 ) y cloro (Cl2). Éste último se disuelve en el agua formando ácido hipocloroso y clorhídrico. El ácido hipocloroso (HClO), es el desinfectante y oxidante, que destruye los residuos orgánicos, gérmenes patógenos y algas"_...
> ...




Necesitas aprender todo sobre electrólisis.

Electrólisis con CA no anda.
La tensión entre placas mas eficiente son 1.4 a 2V de CC.

Por lo visto el compañero trabaja en el rubro de las piscinas asi que debe saber como manejar químicos.


----------



## Tavo (Ene 31, 2011)

Gracias a todo Muchachos!!!
Lo que deseo es investigar sobre el aparato en si, pues el proceso lo tengo estudiado y hay varios  a la venta; es seguro y no toxico... además el cloro normal de las piscinas produce "isocianuro!" mas letal que el cloruro de potasio ( sal de mesa ) la cual se vuelve en sal cuando pierde su efecto. por otro lado la concentracion salina de la solucion en menor que la lagrima humana 
 De todod modos seguiré investigando sobre el circuito electrico

saludos


----------



## Jorcadu (Ene 31, 2011)

mi hijo es Tavo y escribí desde si muro je je  disculpen


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 31, 2011)

¡ Bienvenido al Foro Jorcado , padre de Tavo !


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 1, 2011)

Aquí tienen la odisea de la construcción casera de uno:
http://www.electrowork.com.ar/Gus_Tavito/Clorinador/Clorinador para piscinas.htm


----------



## Tavo (Feb 1, 2011)

Jorcadu dijo:
			
		

> mi hijo es Tavo y escribí desde si muro je je disculpen



(GRRRR!!, Ahora soy yo. Tavo)

Eso pasa por tener una sola conexión a internet, y olvidarse de cerrar cesión antes de apagar el equipo... 

Veo bastante difícil el asunto. De querer hacerlo de forma "casera", se complica bastante, por todos los peligros que esto trae, como el de generar sustancias tóxicas o gases... 

Saludos.
PS: No va a volver a suceder el cambio de usuario.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 1, 2011)

No es tan complicado Tavo, fijate en el enlace el que hice con un amigo.
Lo más complicado es la celda, pero tampoco lo es tanto.


----------



## solaris8 (Feb 1, 2011)

como dijo: *Black Tiger1954*


> No es tan complicado Tavo, fijate en el enlace el que hice con un amigo.
> Lo más complicado es la celda, pero tampoco lo es tanto.



en un proyecto, lo mas dificilll, es empezar lo demas se decanta solo......

http://www.oni.escuelas.edu.ar/2006/GCBA/1233/html/index.html


----------



## Jorcadu (Feb 1, 2011)

Hola a todos:
Estoy sorprendido por vtra ayuda, realmente todo un trabajo de investigación, me voy a poner a estudiar el trabajo  que se refiere en el link. Muchisimas gracias


----------



## Tavo (Feb 1, 2011)

Jorcadu dijo:


> Hola a todos:
> Estoy sorprendido por *vtra* ayuda, realmente todo un trabajo de investigación, me voy a poner a estudiar el trabajo  que se refiere en el link. Muchisimas gracias



Abreviaciones en el foro *no* che...... 

Y si, la info está muy buena, muchas gracias Black por el link.

Saludos!!

PS: Este foro es increíble, hay de todo; nadie puede entrar e irse sin su solución. Por más simple/normal/compleja que sea, siempre se le encuentra una salida...


----------



## terrapigui (Mar 22, 2011)

Hola de nuevo a todos
el proyecto de clorador salino lo tomé hace un año, pero lo abandoné por cuestiones que no vienen al caso, ahora retomo el tema, porque quiero ponerlo este verano en la piscina de mi cuñado, si alguien se anima podemos aportar cada uno, parte de nuestros conocimientos y de nuestra experiencia.
tengo construido el electrodo con placas de titanio (gracias terco),si alguien le interesa puedo poner la imagen de que como ha quedado, aunque ya os digo que ha quedado estupenda.
en cuanto a la seguridad como decian unos posts más arriba, bueno, teniendo en cuenta de que mi electrodo va a funcionar con una tensión máxima de 15v en contínua y que esa tensión la obtengo a través de un transformador, pues la seguridad se limita a que pueda haber un arco de secundario al primario, cosa que veo bastante improbable.
tengo un transaformador de 220-18V 12 amperios de un cargador de baterías de coche, pero la verdad, tengo la duda de si utilizar un toroidal porque creo que me da más seguridad, aquí agradecería que alguien me oriente en la elección.
Si alguien quisiera más seguridad, incluso podríamos poner un transformador de aislamiento en la etapa de entrada.
el esquema lo tengo medio encarrilado de un circuito que saqué de un proyecto de una revista en el que se manejaban dos motores de 15v y un con un control de consumo de 20 amperios con transistores mosfet con sus respectivos drivers.
para el control de corriente utilizaré un pwm.
Si alguien se anima,podemos empezar a aportar cosillas, tened en cuenta que muchos  ayuntamientos españoles han empezado a utilizar el sistema de cloracion salina en sus piscinas municipales, y que cada vez son más los usuarios de piscinas que se decantan por este sistema que es más limpio y más barato que manejar productos químicos.
Ya hubo gente que aportó algo por aquí y que particularmente me ayudaron a empezar este proyecto a los cuales agradezco su inestimable ayuda.
un saludo a todos


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 23, 2011)

Todo el secreto de este tema está en la construcción física de la "celda" y la elección correcta de la composición de los electrodos.
Los electrodos no pueden ser de titanio puro, puesto que no es el mejor conductor.
Un detalle importante es la inversión periódica de la corriente, ya que si no, se forma "sarro" en los electrodos.
La electrónica es ínfima, es más un trabajo mecánico.
Otro detalle es el recorrido entre la celda y la salida del agua a la piscina, si el muy corto, se puede acidificar.


----------



## Vin (Mar 23, 2011)

He trabajado bastante con electrolisis y lo ideal es que el ánodo sea de titanio recubierto de platino y el cátodo de titanio o acero inoxidable, el voltaje en realidad con 5vcc es de sobras para que el cloro se desprenda del ion de cloruro, no es aconsejable usar más.

Y no se puede usar solo titanio como ánodo no porque no conduzca bien (que tampoco conduce ideal, pero lo suficiente) , si no porque se oxida, al igual que el acero inoxidable y la mayoría de metales al ponerlos de ánodo, el platino es lo ideal. El grafito o carbón tampoco son útiles ya que se degradan y dejarían el agua muy sucia, además de que has de cambiarlos muy seguido.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 23, 2011)

Recubiertos en platino no los usé, pero sí en Rutenio, y dieron bastante buen resultado.
Con respecto a la tensión, varía dependiendo de la distancia entre los electrodos. Para hacer algo "tosco" como lo que hicimos, el mejor resultado fue con 12 volts aproximadamente.
Si hay inversión de polaridad, no hay un ánodo y un cátodo fijos.
Ojo con el consumo, ya que a 12 volts, nuestra celda consumía 15 amperes.


----------



## andresinquieto (Jul 13, 2015)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Recubiertos en platino no los usé, pero sí en Rutenio, y dieron bastante buen resultado.
> Con respecto a la tensión, varía dependiendo de la distancia entre los electrodos. Para hacer algo "tosco" como lo que hicimos, el mejor resultado fue con 12 volts aproximadamente.
> Si hay inversión de polaridad, no hay un ánodo y un cátodo fijos.
> Ojo con el consumo, ya que a 12 volts, nuestra celda consumía 15 amperes.



muy buenas black tiger ... ya hace unos años desde que publicaste este comentario ... yo quería preguntarte como desarrollaste el circuito de tiristores ... he seguido la página que colgaste de la construcción de la tuya ... yo me estoy contruyendo una con un trafo de microondas modificado y me gustaría saber algo más al respecto ... tengo el circuito timer con 555 para la inversión de polaridad y he pensado utilizar un 741 como controlador de la cantidad de sal que tiene el agua pero no consigo encuadrar en todo este montaje la parte de lo tiristores y porque son necesarios y me gustaría si aún estas por aquí, que me dieses alguna pista al respecto. también quiero utilizar cualquier celda ya construida en el mercado de las muchas marcas que hay actualmente y me gustaría saber la relación si es que la hay de superficie de las celdas versus producción de cloro, sacarste alguna conclusión al respecto? bueno ahí lo dejo... a la espera de tus noticias...
un saludo


----------



## aquileslor (Jul 14, 2015)

¿Alguien midió alguna vez cuanto cloro produce un aparato de esos? ¿Saben acaso que se produce en la electrólisis del agua? Solo hidrógeno y oxígeno. La sal no se descompone para nada. Actúa de conductor. 
Todo esto que se charló es inconducente. No lleva a nada. Para hacer la electrólisis del cloruro de sodio hay que licuarlo con alto calor y allí introducir corriente. Pero no al agua. Estudien bien el fenómeno de la electrólisis. Esos aparatos, hablando en "argentino" son una mula. Y si alguien midió el cloro que avise.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 14, 2015)

De la electrólisis de salmuera (agua + cloruro de sodio) se genera soda (sosa) cáustica + gas cloro + gas hidrógeno.

Doy fe , lo hice de niño y además se me ocurrió olfatear ese gas verde  , media hora tosiendo.

Si se le incorpora el gas cloro a la soda cáustica , se convierte en hipoclorito de sodio

http://es.scribd.com/doc/58423947/Fabricacion-Del-Cloro#scribd

Saludos !


----------



## molinero (Nov 15, 2021)

Tavo dijo:


> Gracias a todo Muchachos!!!
> Lo que deseo es investigar sobre el aparato en si, pues el proceso lo tengo estudiado y hay varios  a la venta; es seguro y no toxico... además el cloro normal de las piscinas produce "isocianuro!" mas letal que el cloruro de potasio ( sal de mesa ) la cual se vuelve en sal cuando pierde su efecto. por otro lado la concentracion salina de la solucion en menor que la lagrima humana
> De todod modos seguiré investigando sobre el circuito electrico
> 
> saludos


Hola Tavo. Parece que esto ya hace "algún" tiempo que se trató...!. Por si alguien le puede interesar, yo he hecho una fuente para producir cloro a través de un electrodo, para usarlo en una piscina de sal. Me produce 15 amperios con 12 v continuos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 15, 2021)

molinero dijo:


> Hola Tavo. Parece que esto ya hace "algún" tiempo que se trató...!. Por si alguien le puede interesar, yo he hecho una fuente para producir cloro a través de un electrodo, para usarlo en una piscina de sal. Me produce 15 amperios con 12 v continuos.


Además de *Tavo* puede que tu desarrollo le interese a otros miembros de la comunidad.
Si quieres, publica tu desarrollo aquí mismo


----------



## EdgardoCas (Nov 15, 2021)

Lo que uso en mi piscina es un ionizador con una celda solar y un ánodo de cobre. El cobre es muy efectivo como fungicida y bactericida y no mancha la ropa ni irrita piel y ojos como el cloro


----------

